# Lump on Wing



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Im happy to say its been a while since i have posted in this topic and for those that know me and Pooks, you would know he has had his fair share of problems over the last 2 years!

On a sad note though, i am posting here because i found a lump on his wing last weekend. Originally my husband noticed something a few months back, but at that time it felt like a new feather starting and as he was molting then I thought it was best to leave him be. Unfortunately I wish that i had looked closer or even taken him to the vet then, because it is clear now that it has become a problem. 

Apart from a very minor yeast infection that we are treating and his continued liver/kidney weakness, he has been in really great health and very happy. He was only just weighed at the vet and he is maintaining a healthy weight so all up he seems ok otherwise. 

We have a vet appointment tomorrow and we have been going to a great Avaian specialist so I have no doubt that he will get the best treatment options available, but i wanted to share the news with you all so I can keep you updated and also help anyone else that goes through the same issue (I searched for myself last week but didnt find a heap of info).

Im really hoping its a feather cyst as opposed to a tumor. But if anyone has experienced anything similar i would love to hear from you. Any advice/support would be greatly appreciated!! Wish us luck!! 

Thanks guys...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like a cyst to me. Especially from your description of it starting out like a new feather developing.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a quick update...

Feeling a bit silly but good results; as the lump was actually his elbow! It seems like he has lost a few baby feathers from that area during his molt and that is why it seemed bigger than his other wing. But the vet gave him the all clear. She said she gets at least one patient a week with the same worry, so I thought it would be worthwhile updating the thread in case anyone else experiences it. BUT I dont regret taking him to the vet to get it checked, you can never be too careful!

Ive never felt so relieved at the vets before!! 

And thanks for your response Enigma... even though i had nothing to worry about, your nice comment gave me some hope until we got to see the vets!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

MissCV said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> Feeling a bit silly but good results; as the lump was actually his elbow! It seems like he has lost a few baby feathers from that area during his molt and that is why it seemed bigger than his other wing. But the vet gave him the all clear. She said she gets at least one patient a week with the same worry, so I thought it would be worthwhile updating the thread in case anyone else experiences it. BUT I dont regret taking him to the vet to get it checked, you can never be too careful!
> 
> ...


I ALMOST asked you if it could be his elbow! I just figured you would've compared it to the other side already. *facepalm* I'm glad you got a good checkup, though.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I think its his elbow too! I just posted something like this when I gave my little guy a bath. I thought he has a lump but it turned out it is a bend in the arm. His feathers were just out of place making it look weird!! I hope this makes you feel a little better


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh I'm so glad that's all it was because I was about to freak out after only reading your first post since I've noticed that occasionally on my birds but they always checked out fine so I didn't think anything of it!


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha me too!! Like i said, feel like an idiot but the relief of it not being anything to worry about was an awesome feeling!!


----------

